# Trackbacks? Help!



## turmeric (Jun 27, 2007)

I posted a blog entry about the PCA decision to adopt the Federal Vision report at the GA. Basically my post was just links to the ByFaith Online magazine where there was a brief article.

I wanted to make a trackback, to be nice and let them know I'd hyperlinked them. I duly read the instructions from Typepad about how to do trackbacks, which said, the trackback URL is at the bottom of the post.

Went to the ByFaith aricle about GA. Looked at the bottom of the post. No address. Went to some other blogs I know. Same thing.

Where is this mysterious trackback URL?


----------

